# Considering a 40 gallon corner tank...



## Relle (Jul 17, 2009)

I found a 40 gallon corner tank on kijiji for $300CDN includes stand and lights. I have never done any kind of salt water tank before and was wondering if maybe a reef tank is the way to start. Any help and suggestions would be great! 

What equipment do I need? What things need to be considered?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Tell me what kind of lights (PC, CF, T5, MH) how many and the wattage and let's go from there. Sounds like a very nice tank and you have several options available. Also check this link for common questions.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/common-beginner-questions-3785.html


----------



## Relle (Jul 17, 2009)

That's just it, I don't know what kind of lights it has. It just said tank and stand so I'm assuming that it's just your standard stuff!


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, so I take it that you haven't bought anything yet (hopefully) that is a smart move. It's always best to know what you need before you go shopping. Have to say that I have no idea what kijiji is. To be able to get the best lighting choices look for tanks that are 24", 36" or 48" long. Your best type of lighting is T5 HO and they come in these lengths. Avoid PC or CF lighting. You can also go with MH lighting but it uses more electricity and the bulbs last less than half as long as T5s.


----------



## Relle (Jul 17, 2009)

kijiji is like craigslist. 

Thanks for the info.


----------

